# candles and supplies.com fos?



## honor435 (Oct 5, 2009)

has anyone tried their fos? they have 20% off fos right now, good selection, need to know if they are any good?


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

oh yes!! I LOVE them--- I have bought several...
the Blueberry Muffin is TO die for as well as the Chanel #5..I actually have bought about 60 FO's from them and haver NOT been disappointed in any...


----------



## honor435 (Oct 5, 2009)

6 or 60? good to know.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

60 over the last year..NOT at one time..My hubby would MURDER me...lol


----------



## honor435 (Oct 5, 2009)

cool, so you could tell me what ones are really good?


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

the blueberry muffin is to die for..the chanel #5 is way  awesome..oatmeal milk and honey is one of the strongest I have come across.. Honeydew is not so great as is the , Aple Jack n Peel is amazing..
ok GREAT ones are
Birthday Cake
Black Cherry
Bubble Gum
Clean Cotton (Yankee type)
Coffee Cak\
Coolwater type
Country Clothesline
Dreamsicle
Passion Fruit
Orange
Muscadine
Moonlight Path (BBW type)
Midsummer's Night (Yankee type)
Lovespell V.S. Type
MacIntosh Apple
Magnolia
Mango & Mandarin (BBW type)
Mango & Papaya
Lemongrass
Island Paradise
Jade (Pier 1 type)
Jasmine
Jelly Bean
Harvest Spice (Yankee type)
Hawaiian Ginger
Hawaiian Paradise
Fruit Slices
Fruity Sangria
Fuzzy Navel
Garden Pavillion
Gardenia
Georgia Peach
Ginger
Ginger Lime (BBW type)
Ginger Peach typ
Pink Sugar (Aquolina type)
Plumberry
Plumeria (BBW type)
Pomegranate
Pomegranate Martini (BBW type)
Rain
Red Hot Cinnamon
Rice Flower & Shea (BBW type)
Snickerdoodle
Snow Day
Sparkling Snowflakes (BBW type)
Strawberries & Champagne (V.S. type

Tamarind Apricot
Tangerine
Teaberry
White Tea & Ginger (BBW type)
Wildberry
whew...lol
i


----------



## honor435 (Oct 6, 2009)

wow thank you so much, i will save this email.


----------



## chlobue (Oct 6, 2009)

Honor 435, Do you need a code for the 20% off???

chris


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 6, 2009)

Are these reviews OOB smell or after used in a product smell?  I have used this company in the past and been disappointed after actually putting in a product.  But, I haven't used them in a couple of years, so they may have improved the quality of their oils.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 6, 2009)

not sure what OOB means,sorry,  , but I have used MANY of these in candles.... I have used some in  M&P soap as well as   lotions..I have been happy with my FO's from them...
BUT,what I like may not be what someone else likes,u know?? I guess it is to each his own..I did not like the Honeydew from them,but others think I am CRAZY for NOT liking it..lol


----------



## Deb (Oct 6, 2009)

oob = out of bottle


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 6, 2009)

ohhhh- duh--but of course...Thank you so much for  letting me know..lol..(running to hide)


----------

